# Redneck pix



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Redneck Harley






Bass boat






grilling redneck style






tossin' the shoes






Lawn mower






Pet carrier






Redneck Palm Pilot







More fun stuff here! *http://www.putfile.com/richtee/images/159929
*


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

nothing like life on the U of M campus, eh Rich?


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh... Well, least we know how to "git 'er done"!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 15, 2007)

Works for THIS ol' Georgia Redneck!...


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I love the bass boat, have seen that one before.  I can I cant say much, its more of boat than I have!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, I resemble those pictures


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Me too Blackhawk!
Good ones Richtee!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2007)

RichTee, in So. Cal. they would call that redneck Harley " A Rednack Woody", especially if it was in the Do Dah Parade!


----------



## rip (Nov 16, 2007)

And they say southern people ain't smart.


----------

